# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Another black eye for Tortola

## Peter NJ

Comments at the end of story are disturbing.




http://bviplatinum.com/news.php?page...eID=1337706237

----------


## SteveO

I just got back from the BVI's in early June and had a great time, felt safe the entire time.  Spent a few days on Peter Island and then over to Virgin Gorda where we stayed in a villa (Katitche Point) for the first time.  Felt very safe in Gorda, Tortola seemed busy and like a mini St. Martin.  No real interest to ever stay there.  The people of Virgin Gorda were some of the friendliest and proudest people.  I know crime can pop up anywhere, even in VG, but I would not be discouraged going there.  Scary though how crime is hitting AXA.  That is one of my fav hangouts.

----------

